# Löschpulver für glyphen



## Röhrrich (11. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es schon neuigkeiten wo man dieses Pulver nun herbekommt? Bekommt man das von inschriftenbedarfshändler oder kann das ein inschriftler eventuell erlernen u selbst herstellen für die Allgemeinheit ?


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst es für 10g beim Inschriftenbedarfshändler kaufen oder auch vom Inschrifter deines Vertrauens kaufen.


----------



## Röhrrich (11. Oktober 2010)

ah also bekommt der inschriftler selber die möglichkeit es zu erlernen um es dann zu verbreiten oki supi danke


----------



## Düstermond (11. Oktober 2010)

Teilweise wird in Foren sogar vermutet, dass man das Pulver auf dem Liveserver *nicht* mehr beim Händler kaufen kann, um den Schriftgelehrten eben durch die Erzeugung dieses Pulvers eine sichere Einnahmequelle zu verschaffen.


----------



## MayoAmok (11. Oktober 2010)

Mit dem jetzigen Patch wird ja auch das neue Glyphensystem eingeführt. 

Da aber die neuen Berufsfähigkeiten erst zu Cataclysm kommen, und somit auch das von Inschriftlern erlernbare Glyphenpulver, wird es wohl eine Übergangslösung geben, was den Erwerb des Löschpulvers angeht. 

Soweit ich gehört habe, ist nach Cataclysm dieses Pulver ausschliesslich über Inschriftler zu beziehen, die damit, wie schon gesagt, eine sichere Einnahmequelle erhalten, da Glyphen sich, einmal gelernt, nichtmehr zerstören.


----------



## knochenhand (11. Oktober 2010)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Du kannst es für 10g beim Inschriftenbedarfshändler kaufen oder auch vom Inschrifter deines Vertrauens kaufen.



jo kann man einfach lernen und dann gehts los!


----------



## DarknessShadow (11. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Mit dem jetzigen Patch wird ja auch das neue Glyphensystem eingeführt.
> 
> Da aber die neuen Berufsfähigkeiten erst zu Cataclysm kommen, und somit auch das von Inschriftlern erlernbare Glyphenpulver, wird es wohl eine Übergangslösung geben, was den Erwerb des Löschpulvers angeht.
> 
> Soweit ich gehört habe, ist nach Cataclysm dieses Pulver ausschliesslich über Inschriftler zu beziehen, die damit, wie schon gesagt, eine sichere Einnahmequelle erhalten, da Glyphen sich, einmal gelernt, nichtmehr zerstören.



kann man dann nicht irgendwie schon 100 auf vorrat kaufen ? oder ist das beim inneschriftler billiger ?


----------



## Shaft13 (11. Oktober 2010)

Gibts eigentlich neue Glyphen?Bleiben die alten so wie sie sind oder werden die verändert?Wenn ja,gibts da schon eine neue Liste?


----------



## Derulu (11. Oktober 2010)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich neue Glyphen?Bleiben die alten so wie sie sind oder werden die verändert?Wenn ja,gibts da schon eine neue Liste?



Dritter Punkt von oben..alle Glyphen mmo-champion


----------

